# Was ist eigentlich der seltenste Gegenstand?



## Supermany2 (3. Juni 2009)

Titel sagt alles^^ Würde ich eigentlich echt gerne mal wissen was der seltenste gegenstand ist^^
Bestimmt so ein Geiles HEftiges teil ^^


----------



## Lari (3. Juni 2009)

Selten ist relativ.
Selten im Sinne von "hat kaum jemand" oder "droppt beschissen"?
Zeitverlorener Protodrache ist selten, diverse andere Mounts... also da kann man nur raten denk ich.


----------



## Jeedai (3. Juni 2009)

Würd noch sagen, das BC Legendary Items zimelich selten sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (3. Juni 2009)

der Rabenfirst ist selten.
der Armani Bär ist JETZT selten.


----------



## Berndl (3. Juni 2009)

Black Proto hat auch ned jeder
Dann noch die Füße des Luchses, die droppen richtig scheiße 

und das seltenste und geilste Teil überhaupt

Atiesh


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der droppt nur, wenn die Gewerkschaft mal wieder im RL zu Streiks aufgerufen hat.^^

greetz


----------



## Pluto-X (3. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich glaube auch einige Mounts wie Alar's Asche z.Bsp (auch Phönix genannt) aus FDS sind extrem selten. Wenn man es bei uns auf dem server im Atlas Loot ancklickt bekommt man trotzdem keine Details.
Dann ists wahrscheinlich nie gedropt oder ? Und dann gibts ja noch diese legendären Waffen aus BC Zeiten. Damit kenne ich mich aber nicht aus, weil ich 8 Wochen vor WOTLK überhaupt erst angefangen hab wow zu spielen ^^


----------



## Technocrat (3. Juni 2009)

Am seltensten ist definitiv das Mount das man bekam wenn man als erster die Silithius-Instanz öffnete. Das gibt's genau ein mal pro Server.


----------



## ANubiZzz (3. Juni 2009)

Alar's Asche und AQ 40 event black drohne!


Die beiden mountz meiner meinung nach die seltensten in wow


----------



## _Raziel_ (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und andere Legendarys... is mir gerade zu doof, sie zu suchen


----------



## Aurich (3. Juni 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> Titel sagt alles^^ Würde ich eigentlich echt gerne mal wissen was der seltenste gegenstand ist^^
> Bestimmt so ein Geiles HEftiges teil ^^


Druide in schneller Fluggestalt wird immer seltener,dabei seh ich in einer tour leute mit ach so seltenen Drachen rum fliegen.^^


----------



## Fridl (3. Juni 2009)

T3

und der Verderbte Dosenöffner oder auch Verderbte aschbringer genannt x)


----------



## Pacmaniacer (3. Juni 2009)

Seltenster gegenstand ist für Mich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das teil farm ich seit Monaten. Die mats für den Kolben lagern großteils auf der Bank(mir fehlen ein paar blut des Berges)

Aber sonst so sachen wie Alar, Rabenfürst.

BC Legendarys find ich auf meinem neuen Realm auch selten aber aufm alten waren das echt keine Legendarys

LG Paci


----------



## Esda (3. Juni 2009)

Aurich schrieb:


> Druide in schneller Fluggestalt wird immer seltener,dabei seh ich in einer tour leute mit ach so seltenen Drachen rum fliegen.^^


das check ich eh net, Fluggestalt > all


Das seltenste kann eigentlich nur das AQ40-Mount sein, da man alles andere mehrmals pro Server farmen kann bzw konnte. Glaub ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts nur 1 mal unter den 11 Mio. Spielern.
Das seltenste Item überhaupt.


----------



## Sephimotte (3. Juni 2009)

hehehe

hab da was gefunden, was es nur ein einziges mal gibt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InfinitasAntares (3. Juni 2009)

ka ob das echt ist. ich habe noch nie davon gehört oder was gelesen. Also muss es entweder wirklich SEHR selten sein oder ein fake von einem Privaten Server


----------



## Gaudi (3. Juni 2009)

o0 von dem Ding hab ich echt noch nie was gehört!

Wann hat der gute Geddon dass denn mal fallen lassen ?


----------



## youngceaser (3. Juni 2009)

wie siehts mit Martins Donner aus war bis jetzt erst einmal auf nem server und wurde danach auch sofort wieder weggenommen


----------



## Threisch (3. Juni 2009)

Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und frage einfach mal^^

Al'ar droppt also immer noch ja?


----------



## Thelani (3. Juni 2009)

So eine reihe "Gegenstände" die ich sehr selten finde: (Unter Spielern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Gabs pro Server nur 1 mal)


----------



## Moktheshock (3. Juni 2009)

Die Rote Qiraji drohne is sehr selten ich hab die in 10 AQ 40 runs 1 mal dropen sehen


----------



## direct-Gaming (3. Juni 2009)

Sephimotte schrieb:


> hehehe
> 
> hab da was gefunden, was es nur ein einziges mal gibt^^
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß ist das genau 1x gedropped und das ungewollt. Das Item wurde anschließend entfernt und unzugänglich für normale Spieler gemacht.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2009)

Aber warum ? Ich finde das ist selbst für 60er Zeiten nicht das Tollste Teil....


----------



## Dexron (3. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aber warum ? Ich finde das ist selbst für 60er Zeiten nicht das Tollste Teil....



die frage hab ich mir eben auch gestellt...in verbindung mit selten und legendary verstehe ich eigentlich andere werte, warum es also sofort unzugänglich für die speiler gemacht wurde..... IMBA - neu definiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (3. Juni 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32727

ist auch sehr selten ^^


----------



## Raethor (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit...

Übrigens gabs den nicht zwangsweise nur einmal pro Server, und damit meine ich nicht die "Ich trans aufm neuen realm und hol mir das teil" Version.

Es war 10 Stunden nachdem der erste den Gong geschlagen hat, für weitere Leute möglich den Gong zu schlagen, und sie haben auch das Mount bekommen. Theoretisch war es also möglich das mehrere das Mount bekommen, was auch auf einigen Realms gemacht wurde...

mfg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juni 2009)

es gibt ein paar items, gegen die droppen alle legendaries und mounts ziemlich oft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dropprate unbekannt. <1:50000, also in etwa: man hat eine herde baronmounts und den hier nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dropprate unbekannt


items: die durch inipatches extrem selten sind, nicht durch gesenkte dropprate sondern mangels mobs die es droppen können:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6 bosse können es droppen


----------



## Deligor (3. Juni 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32727
> 
> ist auch sehr selten ^^



Ernsthaft?? Selbst wenn das ding selten sein sollte...is leider auch völlig Wertlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde, dass man den AQ40 Krabbler nicht so richtig zählen kann...der ist nicht selten...sondern limitiert. Seltene Items bieten doch zumindest noch die Chance, dass sie wer bekommt.

Al'ars Asche ist auf jedenfall selten...hat ja generell schon ne miese droprate und noch dazu kommt, dass man nur einmal in der Woche eine Chance hat das Ding zu looten...

Mfg Del


----------



## JP_1018 (3. Juni 2009)

Teroshans Gewand...

low lvl set, world rnd drop

wurde iwann (mit 1.3 oder so) entfernt hatten bis dato 7 leute auf der ganzen welt...


----------



## Esda (3. Juni 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Übrigens gabs den nicht zwangsweise nur einmal pro Server, und damit meine ich nicht die "Ich trans aufm neuen realm und hol mir das teil" Version.
> 
> Es war 10 Stunden nachdem der erste den Gong geschlagen hat, für weitere Leute möglich den Gong zu schlagen, und sie haben auch das Mount bekommen. Theoretisch war es also möglich das mehrere das Mount bekommen, was auch auf einigen Realms gemacht wurde...
> 
> mfg



stimmt, entschuldige ^^ das hab ich total vergessen... 
Da brauchte man aber im Prinzip eine ganze Gilde, um die Mats zu sammeln, oder?


----------



## Baits (3. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Am seltensten ist definitiv das Mount das man bekam wenn man als erster die Silithius-Instanz öffnete. Das gibt's genau ein mal pro Server.




Falsch, das Mount hat jeder der innerhalb von 6 Std. nch Öffnung von AQ die Q abgibt.


----------



## Cøred (3. Juni 2009)

@JP_1018: Was ist Teroshans Gewand? hättest du vielleicht irgendwelche Links dazu? Würde mich mal Intressieren...


----------



## Mandalore (3. Juni 2009)

Najo ab jetzt werden die neuen Server AQ offen haben. Blizzard hat wohl erkannt, das die Server nur dafür angenommen werden und danach wieder verlassen werden.


----------



## T2roon (3. Juni 2009)

der Stab aus Naxx classic , wie hies der nochmal? der zu 60er Zeiten


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

Gaudi schrieb:


> o0 von dem Ding hab ich echt noch nie was gehört!
> 
> Wann hat der gute Geddon dass denn mal fallen lassen ?



bei ner US gilde in classic. Blizzard wollte eigentlich gar nicht das das auf dem live server droppt und so wurde es kurz dannach entfernt. Der eine Spieler der es damals aber erhalten hat durfte es auch behalten


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> der Stab aus Naxx classic , wie hies der nochmal? der zu 60er Zeiten




Atiesh wurde aber auch schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (3. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> stimmt, entschuldige ^^ das hab ich total vergessen...
> Da brauchte man aber im Prinzip eine ganze Gilde, um die Mats zu sammeln, oder?



Eine Gilde hätte damit aber schon ganz schon zu tun^^ Im Normalfall stand ja der Großteil des Servers dahinter


----------



## Seryma (3. Juni 2009)

Die legendäre Drohne von Ahn'qiraj, die hat nur einer pro Server und kann auch kein weiterer bekommen, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Zu dem Legendären Talisman.  Er droppte ein einziges mal, danach wurde es aus dem Spiel genommen. Dem Spieler, der es bekam, konnte es aber behalten. Es könnte eine frühere Version von Thunderfury gewesen sein. Die Stats, bis auf die Resi stimmen, und der Buff ist ähnlich dem von Thunderfury, einfach viel schwächer.
Was auch noch interessant ist, dass der liebe Geddon gleich 2 falsche Items gedroppt hat. Unter dem Talisman sieht man noch "Belt of Transcendence", welches normalerweise von Vaelastrastz in BWL gedroppt wird.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juni 2009)

naja aber was nicht mehr/nie wirklich erhältlich war, zählt ja eig nicht.

mounts droppen alle mit 1%, also ist es real möglich sie droppen zu sehn, echt seltene items hab ich auf seite 2 gelinkt. ich habe zb den hyazinthara auf unserem server noch nie gesehen, kenne auch keinen petsammler der den schonmal gesehen hat.

edit: zu Terochans gewändern kann man weder bei google noch in itemdatenbanken was finden. der talisman ist wenigstens auffindbar


----------



## Cøred (3. Juni 2009)

Mhh schade hätte mich intressiert diese Teroshans Gewänder wenns die geben würde oder gab...


----------



## Aîm (3. Juni 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> Titel sagt alles^^ Würde ich eigentlich echt gerne mal wissen was der seltenste gegenstand ist^^
> Bestimmt so ein Geiles HEftiges teil ^^


der, den man nicht bekommt


----------



## Mungamau (3. Juni 2009)

Die GM-Sachen ^^ Die haben ne Dropchance von 0%


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sollte mit abstand das seltenste item sein... das ding kann nur ein einziger pro server haben ( außer es hat sich einer mit dem ding transfiriert )
das bekommt man von der quest mit der man die tore zu aq40 öffnet... und da dies nur 1 mal passieren kann hat der 1. der diese q gemacht hat auch als einziger dieses mount.


----------



## Raethor (3. Juni 2009)

Manchmal hätte ich echt gern son Buzzer hier aufm Schreibtisch, der wenn ich ihn drücke hier automatisch "FAIL!" postet -.-
Na ok, is übertrieben zu diesem Anlass, aber zu manch andren passt es.

Zum Crystal: Es gab eben nicht immer nur einen pro Server.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau dir BITTE vorher die anderen Beiträge an bevor du was postest. Dieses Ding wurde schon fast 10 mal gepostet.


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. falsch
2. lest euch doch bitte wenigstens 50% der antworten mal durch bevor ihr etwas postet. das wurde schon gefühlte 20 mal geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: oh zu langsam =(


----------



## Dr Death (3. Juni 2009)

Der Gegenstand mit der niedrigsten Dropchance! selten= nicht oft= schwer zubekommen=niedrige Dropchance =D


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Die legendäre Drohne von Ahn'qiraj, die hat nur einer pro Server und kann auch kein weiterer bekommen, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe!
> 
> MfG, Seryma



fail alle wo die questline bis nach 12 oder 10 stunden abgeben haben, haben sie auch noch bekommen. Klar war das auf alten Servern meist nur einer weil es auf 60 noch sehr schwer war aber auf den neuen zu bc wotlk gestarten realms (wo die Tore noch geschlossen waren bei Start) haben es teilweise bis zu 300 oder so abgeräumt


----------



## Esda (3. Juni 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Eine Gilde hätte damit aber schon ganz schon zu tun^^ Im Normalfall stand ja der Großteil des Servers dahinter



echt? wow, nicht schlecht... 
ich kenn das alles nur vom HörenSagenSehen, da hab ich noch nicht gezockt. 
Aber das spricht schon dafür, dass das das seltenste, regelkonform gedroppte Item ist. Dieser legendary Talisman gilt ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Am seltensten ist definitiv das Mount das man bekam wenn man als erster die Silithius-Instanz öffnete. Das gibt's genau ein mal pro Server.



Ja, wir haben uns damals mit 2 Gilden drum gestritten. Die Magierin die es am Ende bekommen hat, spielt schon
ewig nicht mehr - der 2. (auch Mage) spielt immer noch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
Und nein, es war bei uns wirklich einzigartig. Warum weiß ich nicht mehr, aber es war so.*


Und der Phönix fliegt, oder flog auch nur einmal bei uns rum.


----------



## Brandin (3. Juni 2009)

Leider wurden schon fast alle Sachen gepostet die ich an seltene Gegenstände kenne

Aber einen Gegenstand würde ich gerne noch hinzufüggen:

Der Wappenrock des Wettkampfsiegers

Viele kennen ihn nicht, noch weniger haben ihn mal gesehen und nur verdammt wenige haben ihn. Man musste dafür der erste PvP Rang 14 auf dem Realm sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (3. Juni 2009)

das rezept für dunkellila seidenhemd.


----------



## Slayv (3. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte immer, der WEISSE PVP RAPTOR , dass war noch PRE BC den haben nur 2 personen weltweit, bis er rausgepatch wurde.
dachte das seien ein Troll und ein ORC die den haben. kA ob das noch stimmt.

MFG Slayv


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Juni 2009)

Leute, Leute...
Lest doch mal den Post des TE, dort steht nichts von Items, bei denen es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr möglich ist, sie zu bekommen (rausgepatcht o.ä.).
Es geht um Items/Drops, die extrem selten sind, aber die trotzdem noch droppen können, u.a. _Al'ars Asche _ etc. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (3. Juni 2009)

Man sollte es definieren mit was ist EUER seltenster Gegenstand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (3. Juni 2009)

hm, wo hat er denn den Dropzeitpunkt angegeben? ist mir entgangen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juni 2009)

die drohne ist selten von wegen haben sie nicht viele, aber nicht selten vom bekommen her, wer wollte, bekam sie zu 100%.

anders selten sind dagegen viele mounts und pets. 1% bzw 0,1% dropps. farmbar und dadurch haben sie mehr spieler, aber sie sind an sich schwerer zu bekommen als die drohne.

dann gibt es items, die teilweise in datenbanken nichtmal dropporte/raten haben, die es aber wirklich gibt und auch immernoch droppen könne, so wie der hyazinthara oder der miners hat


----------



## CharlySteven (3. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Selten ist relativ.


selten ist nicht relativ, selten is grün und das dropt wie huf^^

selten sind sicherlich die sachen die beim general im hardmode droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (3. Juni 2009)

also eigentlich wurde ja alles gepostet.
mir wär nur Alar´s Asche und solche sachen eingefallen


----------



## Berrid (3. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist selten , mal eine anständige Zahl zu würfeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (3. Juni 2009)

Aurich schrieb:


> Druide in schneller Fluggestalt wird immer seltener,dabei seh ich in einer tour leute mit ach so seltenen Drachen rum fliegen.^^



Mein Dudu hat zwar auch schon das ein oder andere schicke Flugmount, aber Flugform ist immer noch Nr. 1....

Vielleicht nicht vom Style, aber ich hüpf wo runter und flieg sofort los und muss nicht erst aufmounten^^


----------



## cobainkurt (3. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die alten mounts die es nicht mehr leider gibt selten.... man sieht die gar nicht mehr aufm server..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (3. Juni 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> Titel sagt alles^^ Würde ich eigentlich echt gerne mal wissen was der seltenste gegenstand ist^^
> Bestimmt so ein Geiles HEftiges teil ^^



Zur Zeit wohl nur der 25 Mann Protodrake für Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn sie Ihn jetzt rauspatchen, wird er wohl das Item sein, dass die wenigsten haben an Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten der Legendäre Hammer aus Ulduar für Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlaa (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virest (3. Juni 2009)

Kremlaa schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nicht selten, das ist eher "unzugänglich".

Ich denk auch, dass das Phönix-Mount und das 100 Mounts-Erfolgsmount die derzeit seltensten Mounts sind. Die Schwarze Drohne aus der AQ40-Pre hab ich zuletzt bei einem Blutelfen gesehen, soviel dazu.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juni 2009)

Was wirklich Selten ist!

Ein gruppe für ne ini zufinden wo es nicht heißt dmg, equi und tschüß!

Oder einfach Member die aus Spaß am Spiel gamen und net wegen der verfluchten item geilheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jansteR (3. Juni 2009)

Also, wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe, dass hier nicht von niedrigen Dropraten gesprochen wird.

Dann würde ich sagen ist es EINDEUTIG das Quiraij-Mount, welches derjenige bekommt der das EröffnungsQ abgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (3. Juni 2009)

Denke bei uns auf dem Server ist das seltenste der Phönix .. der ist nämlich noch nicht gedroppt Oo


Alle weiteren Legendarys kann man ab und an mal an einem Spieler sehen (der Spieler, der die AQ40 Drohne bekommen hatte, spielt auch bei uns nimmer).

Der Rabenfürst, Säbler, etc sind bei uns dagegen relativ gebräuchlich und nichts wirklich seltenes mehr, sieht man fast täglich.

Für den dämlichen neuen Legendary Hammer aus Ulduar ist bei uns in der Gilde bisher weder im 10er noch im 25er auch nur ein einziger, pisseliger Splitter gedropt. *gnaaaaaa* O.o


----------



## enc (3. Juni 2009)

Wie ihr alle Unrecht habt.. THEORETISCH ist es möglich die Schwarze Quiraijpanzerdrohne 2x oder mehrmals auf einem Server zu bekommen, wenn die Questreihe vom 2./3./4./usw. Spieler eine Stunde oder so (Weiß ned mehr genau wielange) nach dem ersten beendet wird.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (3. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Am seltensten ist definitiv das Mount das man bekam wenn man als erster die Silithius-Instanz öffnete. Das gibt's genau ein mal pro Server.


Falsch...
Bei uns auf dem Server haben es 3 stück..
Gnom, Taure und ein Orc sowie ich es weiss..
Mit servertransfer usw. soltle das schon mögich sein^^


----------



## Blödknight (3. Juni 2009)

enc schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle Unrecht habt.. THEORETISCH ist es möglich die Schwarze Quiraijpanzerdrohne 2x oder mehrmals auf einem Server zu bekommen, wenn die Questreihe vom 2./3./4./usw. Spieler eine Stunde oder so (Weiß ned mehr genau wielange) nach dem ersten beendet wird.




Wie das alles schon gesagt wurde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (3. Juni 2009)

ihr vorletzten Beiden, lest ihr bitte mal den ganzen Thread? ^^


----------



## Lagges (3. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wohl nur der 25 Mann Protodrake für Ulduar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja der Healerkolben ist schon selten, dennoch ist er viieel einfacher zu bekommen als z.B. Alar's Asche.
Alars Asche jede woche 1,4% Chance...
Splitter für den Kolben dropen pro run ca. 3-4 ( zumindest be uns)


----------



## Karcharoth (3. Juni 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Was wirklich Selten ist!
> 
> Ein gruppe für ne ini zufinden wo es nicht heißt dmg, equi und tschüß!
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## DoubleJ (3. Juni 2009)

Lagges schrieb:


> Splitter für den Kolben dropen pro run ca. 3-4 ( zumindest be uns)



Dir ist schon bewusst das es etwas mehr erfordert als nur die Splitter zu farmen, um am Schluss auch den Koblen wirklich anlegen zu können?

Falls nicht wird das noch nen böses Erwachen bei euch in der Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




B2T: Da man (wie ja schon erwähnt) nicht nur die Splitter Farmen muss wird der Kolben neben dem neuen Ulduar 25er Drake wohl die seltensten, im moment zugänglichen, Items seien.


----------



## king size4live (3. Juni 2009)

naja also zu der aq drohne einer aus meiner gilde hat die aber auch nur deswegen weill wir schon von anfang an spielen 
er und ich sind in meiner gilde die einzigen die das ding bei uns auf dem server haben benutzen es aber so gut wie nie weil man ständig gefragt wird woher man das hat

und ich finde das seltenste überhaupt is das komplette   t3  set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (3. Juni 2009)

Bei uns aufm Server sind die seltensten Gegenstände
Die schwarze Qirai Panzerdrohne,genau 1 Mal vorhanden obwohl Derjenige schon seit geraumer Zeit aufgehört hat
A'lars Asche,3 Mal vorhanden wobei 1 Besitzer aufgehört hat und 1 erst später hergetranst kam
Atiesh,3 Mal vorhanden....Splitter sind reichlich verteilt aber nur 3 Stäbe wurden komplettiert
Ich könnte noch Teebus Langschwert hinzufügen,der mit Abstand seltenste World random Drop überhaupt aber man kann nie sicher sein wie viele davon wirklich existieren.


----------



## Gerti (3. Juni 2009)

Sephimotte schrieb:


> hehehe
> 
> hab da was gefunden, was es nur ein einziges mal gibt^^
> 
> ...



das da, ansonsten atiesh oder wie medivhs stab aus naxx40er hieß... echt selten das ding, denke kaum, dass es wer haben könnte... auf jedenfall selterner als jedes bc/wotlk item, da die wenigsten gilden naxx und aq40 clear hatten und zu 70er zeiten hat nur einer bei uns den stab aufgrund der fehlenden fun naxx runs bekommen.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> das da, ansonsten atiesh oder wie medivhs stab aus naxx40er hieß... echt selten das ding, denke kaum, dass es wer haben könnte... auf jedenfall selterner als jedes bc/wotlk item.



doch doch, es gab nen paar die das Ding abgreifen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (3. Juni 2009)

was ich seeeeeehr selten finde ist der bogen von kiljeaden .

alars asche gibs 2 mal

die drohne 3mal 

jedenfalls sah ich sie so oft 

aber den bogen sah ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EINDEUTIG, GARANTIERT das seltenste Item. Den Boss kennt so gut wie keiner, den gabs nur beim Naxx opening event. DOCH: Beim WotLK-Pre-Event wurde der nicht rausgenommen, so konnte man das Item doch noch erhalten. Ist garantiert das seltenste Item.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2009)

AQ Mount... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (4. Juni 2009)

Also,ich weiß nicht was ihr dazu sagt aber ich finde der zulmanische tiger so heißt der doch aus Zul Gurub oder *grins* hat aber auch recht ne wenige dropr-rate..
Also ich kann nur dazu sagen ich habe ihn einmal droppen sehen das wahr vor 3 Monaten ungefähr,habe ihn aber durch ein mießen punkt in Wurf nicht bekommen =(.
So nu aber,gehe ich jedes mal in ZG rein wenn id reset ist um zu hoffen das der Tiger droppt...und er droppt und droppt einfach nicht,und so ähnlich ist es auch mit dem Raptor...

Und sehr fieß das Mount von Baron Totenschur (stratholme)...

So denke ich darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (4. Juni 2009)

Für mich ist es auch Kil'jaedens Bogen. Es gibt schon wenige Gilden, die den Boss down haben und noch viel weniger, bei denen der Bogen gedroppt ist (auf meinem Server hat niemand das Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nexus.X (4. Juni 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> was ich seeeeeehr selten finde ist der bogen von kiljeaden .
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Könnte möglicherweise auch daran liegen das nicht jeder Hunter (Einfach mal angenommen das ein solcher ihn beim Dropp auch bekommen würde - kenn die Stats nicht, vllt auch Schurken oder Deffwarri ... Werte, egal) mit gezogener Waffe, bzw gezogener Rangewaffe durch die Gegend rennt.
Wer weiß ob du ihm nicht mal ganz nah warst ohne es zu merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Ich finde auf meinen Server bezogen den Phönix (A'lar) am seltensten, ich hab ihn einmal vor der Serherbank gesehn vor langer Zeit und danach nie wieder.
Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so, sonst gibts irgendwann eine Phönixparade wie letzten mit den Rabenfürsten in Dalaran.

Durch müdigkeit erzeugter Gedanke: Sollte es doch irgendwann zu viele geben werbe ich alle Besitzer an und gründe meine eigene Phönix-Airforce-Staffel ... dann wird Arthas aus der Luft vom Thron geschossen ... Pew Pew BOOM !!! (Ja, ich gehöre ins Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WHIGGA (4. Juni 2009)

selten ist der eine Ring der allen anderen überlegen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (4. Juni 2009)

WHIGGA schrieb:


> selten ist der eine Ring der allen anderen überlegen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein Ring sie zu knechten,
Sie alle zu finden, 
ins Dunkel zu treiben
und ewig zu binden.

Sorry, musste sein (hoffentlich wars auch richtig)

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (4. Juni 2009)

also was mounts betrifft ist es definitiv the scareb loard oder wie er heisst (tittel und mount) und alars asche


----------



## Phash (4. Juni 2009)

Thunderfury!

Die BC Legendaries sind doch gedroppt wie blöde - jede gilde hatte min 2-3 leute mit glaives und der Bogen droppt auch oft

aber die TF Fesseln... mMn das seltenste ingame


----------



## Phash (4. Juni 2009)

naja "einmalige event items" würd ich da nunmal ausnehmen...

weil, dann is der Reitkäfer vom AQ opening event sehr selten - auch wenns mehrmals erquestet werden konnte...


----------



## Gerti (4. Juni 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> 1 mal pro Server um genau zu sein



epic fail, erst informieren und dann so eine behauptung aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vyse84 (4. Juni 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> AQ Mount...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




einfach zugeil wie man den kompletten thread überlesen muss, und dann noch sowenig ahnung haben kann um so nen ding nochmal zubringen


----------



## elflord (4. Juni 2009)

die seltesten items find cih sind:
Al'ars Asche und Thoridal
und vor dem blöden droppratepush das Baron mount DAS hab cih nur 1x in 2 jahren und 3 servern gesehen auserdem den razzaschiraptor von dem ich seit 2006 stolzer besitzer bin (und der eine woche drauf sogar ein 2tes mal gedroppt ist)
aber jetzt sind die ja leider keine seltenheit mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich könnt heulen wenn da jeder 3te char den man sieht auf einem zg mount reiter oder rumpoost -.-


noch ne frage:

Teebus Langschwert - was oder woher ist das?


----------



## elflord (4. Juni 2009)

ok hat sich erledigt...
seltenstes schwert un so...
auserdem auf der wow classic packung rauf wenn man das ding aufklappt


----------



## Them Bones (4. Juni 2009)

Wie einer der Vorposter schon schrieb ist es dieses Item: http://www.wowhead.com/?item=1728#dropped-by

Wenn man sich die Droprate anschaut weiss man warum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieses Schwert konnte halt oefter mal bei einem speziellen Mob beim AQ Eröffnungsevent droppen. Es kann immer noch droppen und zwar in MC oder beim Ony Trash mit einer Dropchance jenseits von gut und boese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (4. Juni 2009)

Atiesh ist nicht so selten wie man meinen mag.Immerhin hatte man von Patch 1.4(das war glaube der Naxxramas Content Patch wenn ich mich recht erinnere) bis Patch 3.0 Zeit um das Ding zu organisieren.Juni oder Juli 2006 bis Oktober 2008.Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich warum nur so wenige Leute das alte Naxx von innen gesehen haben.
Zu Classic Zeiten bestanden da drin nur die Besten aber mit BC sah das wieder ganz anders aus.
Wenn man sich also genug Leute,die nicht schon nach 5 min das Handtuch warfen oder wenn sie in einem Run mal nix bekommen haben,organisieren konnte für regelmässige Naxx Runs dann war das lediglich eine Frage der Zeit bis man die 40 Splitter für den Atiesh zusammen hatte.
Wir haben in der Hinsicht 3 Anläufe gebraucht wobei die ersten Beiden schon nach kurzer Zeit mangels Interesse scheiterten.Erst der 3. Anlauf bescherte uns eine stabile Gruppe die über Monate hinweg jeden Samstag Naxxramas klar machte und es ist dabei nie langweilig geworden.Es hat dermassen Gaudi gemacht dass ich mich jedes mal aufs Neue auf den Samstag gefreut habe.Im Verlauf dieser Zeit haben so Einige ihr T3 voll bekommen.Wir konnten 3 mal Atiesh komplettieren und sogar der Verderbte Aschenbringer war 2 mal beim Loot dabei.

A'lars Asche ist meiner Meinung nach nur so selten weil an TK eben eine 7 Tage ID hängt und das Interesse daran Kael zu legen extrem begrenzt ist.
Thoridal hatten wir bereits vor WotLK 2 Mal bei Kiljaeden drin.Die Droprate ist nicht annähernd so niedrig wie man annehmen möchte.Das Hindernis hierbei ist der Weg bis zu Kil und natürlich Kil selber.Leute die nicht in der Lage sind die Bosstaktiken umzusetzen,kommen auch mit 80 und Ulduar Gear nicht weit im SWP.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. Juni 2009)

Derzeit ist der seltenste Gegenstand eh der fertige Heilerstreitkolben.


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Am seltensten ist definitiv das Mount das man bekam wenn man als erster die Silithius-Instanz öffnete. Das gibt's genau ein mal pro Server.


nein leider nicht ... jeder der die quest innerhab von 2stunden nach dem ersten abgibt bekommt mount und titel. zu sehn war das bei AQ Tourismus auf Ulduar


> was ich seeeeeehr selten finde ist der bogen von kiljeaden .



Du weißt schon das die BC Legandarys dropchachen von ca 10% hatten und somit alles andere als selten sind oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr selten ... hmmm.... naja eigentlich so gut wie alle mounts aus raidinis wie zB Alar's Asche Mimirons Flugmaschiene etc


----------



## Thewizard76 (4. Juni 2009)

Berndl schrieb:


> Black Proto hat auch ned jeder
> Dann noch die Füße des Luchses, die droppen richtig scheiße
> 
> und das seltenste und geilste Teil überhaupt
> ...


Das Item wird es wohl nicht mehr geben was es dann ja noch seltener macht.
Und warum?
Weil Naxx nicht mehr im 60er Bereich von damals angesiedelt ist sondern nun von 80er geraidet wird.
Deswegen meine Vermutung das sie den Stab zumindest mal die Bruchstücke raus genommen haben.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. Juni 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Das Item wird es wohl nicht mehr geben was es dann ja noch seltener macht.
> Und warum?
> Weil Naxx nicht mehr im 60er Bereich von damals angesiedelt ist sondern nun von 80er geraidet wird.
> Deswegen meine Vermutung das sie den Stab zumindest mal die Bruchstücke raus genommen haben.



Den alten Nax loot gibt es gar nicht mehr.

Und am seltensten ist eh immer das aktuelle Legendary wenn den ein Content noch frisch ist.

Der Schwarze Protodrache ist übehaupt nicht selten da auf so gut wie jedem Server 1-2 Gilden gibt die ihn erreicht haben. das entspricht 25-50leuten pro Server mindestens!!! So oft gibt es viele dropps nicht.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (4. Juni 2009)

Das Jäger-Schmuckstück aus Nexus-Hero... 1x droppen sehen, da hats nen Twink-Jäger bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Seitdem etliche Male abgefarmt den Schuppen und es will und will nicht nochmal fallen!


----------

